
Hey.com: a review (and why I won't be switching) - jgoyvaerts
https://medium.com/@jonathan.goyvaerts/hey-com-a-review-and-why-i-wont-be-switching-8de2ee6b311e
======
zenincognito
It is in fact very opinionated software like Basecamp. No Imap killed it for
me even before it began.

------
swaranga
They must know that the software is opinionated. The question is whether
people who would pay 99$ a year for email would be the ones okay with the lack
of flexibility.

